# Matching Elk shingle from 8 years ago?



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Remodel I'm doing has Black shingles that were installed 8 years ago that say Myerstowm on the back, Which should be a ELK, Do the Gaf Timberlines match up to this or did they change colors after they bought ELK?


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

The Hickory Timberlines match great with the Elk's:thumbsup:. Not sure about the black color.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Windwash said:


> The Hickory Timberlines match great with the Elk's:thumbsup:. Not sure about the black color.


Color that I need to match is Elk Sablewood Customer went to Menards and said that Owens Corning Oakridge Black was a good match, but we all know how that goes....


----------



## DFW Roofing (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes GAF should work well but there are two versions of the Timberline. "HD" High Definition or "NS" Natural Shadow. 

More variation in color on HD than NS


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Ownes Corning may match in color, but I think the profiles will be different and the thicknesses will be different.

I would think the roof has faded enough that nothing will match. At least not real close.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Once you resign yourself to the understanding that even if you spend a ton of time picking a shingle that matches close, it is still going to stick out like a sore thumb once installed, the selection becomes much easier.


----------



## smom (Nov 21, 2020)

This is years after the original post, but we have 2+ packages of new Elf Prestique shingles in Sablewood color that have been in storage that are available for sale if anyone is in need of this color.


----------



## D.Burnett (Apr 28, 2021)

smom said:


> This is years after the original post, but we have 2+ packages of new Elf Prestique shingles in Sablewood color that have been in storage that are available for sale if anyone is in need of this color.





smom said:


> This is years after the original post, but we have 2+ packages of new Elf Prestique shingles in Sablewood color that have been in storage that are available for sale if anyone is in need of this color.


Do you still have the 2 packages of Elk Prestique Sablewood color.


----------



## smom (Nov 21, 2020)

D.Burnett said:


> Do you still have the 2 packages of Elk Prestique Sablewood color.



I do!


----------



## smom (Nov 21, 2020)

D.Burnett said:


> Do you still have the 2 packages of Elk Prestique Sablewood color.


I'm not sure of the guidelines for this forum. If I'm allowed to post an email, you can reach out to me via email. I'm spelling it out for a lesser chance of it being copied, but you can contact me at smom7331 at hotmail.com, using @ instead of spelling it out.


----------

